# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  kelly

## true.moon

what is she wearing  :Sick:   and is it me or does she look like she is growing a moushtouche!!!!!  :Sick:  
http://www.virgin.net/tvradio/pictur...gal_01_06.html

----------


## phils little sister

:Sick:  she's not looking the best there

----------


## true.moon

nope
do you think it looks like she has a mouchtashe

----------


## phils little sister

Yeah it does a bit maybe she used immac before she went out  :Rotfl:

----------


## true.moon

lol  :Lol:

----------


## Trinity

It looks like she slapped on the fake tan, then had a big drink of milk, thereby washing the fake tan off her upper lip.

....and she forgot to put clothes on - is that a net curtain she is hiding behind??

----------


## true.moon

dont hav a clue

----------


## Luna

omg that is horrible. could be a trick of the light though

----------


## true.moon

or might not be and she might look even worse

----------


## phils little sister

its horrible i think its the way she is trying to smile squashing her face my god it is   :Sick:

----------


## true.moon

lol
her hair looks aufill

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

mouchtashe!! lol.................. :Rotfl:

----------


## kirsty_g

i do like her and her boyfriend

----------


## crazygirl

> nope
> do you think it looks like she has a mouchtashe


i was thinking the same myself

----------


## kirsty_g

and me

----------


## xcutiekatiex

lol looks like she has a moustache
__________________

----------


## [email protected]

:Rotfl:

----------


## hazey

looks like one to me   :Rotfl:

----------


## sarah1990

eww she looks horrible & i dont think its a trick of the light because in every picture i've seen of her (lookin at her because she is going out with my antony ) she looks a right minger

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

it does look like a moustache

----------


## xxsexc_kellyxx

> it does look like a moustache


yup lol

----------


## Flozza

yuck euhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh bad photo-she'll be embarrassed

----------


## xsoftladybugx

What The Heck Happened To Her!!

----------


## kirstienod

there brill thanks for posting

----------


## Jada-GDR

AAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
she looks like a FREAK! (no offence to her but she seriously does)

----------

